# first handgun...



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

looking at the 329PD smith and wesson...?

I am sure this is asked a lot and I have read the sticky, which is excellent btw. I am going to the local gun range today to look over various handguns. I am finding it hard to pick what would suit my needs as it is not a common need. I am a photographer by heart and often find myself in the wilderness. I am thinking this will serve best as a last resort protection from dangerous mammels and hopefully nothing else. Basically I know nothing about handguns(read this literally). I am looking at either a Sig or glock but that is not based on any knowledge as i am open to anything. I would like for this to be light/small as the camping gear/climbing/photo gear is enough as is I am also planning on enrolling in some classes(the ones at Sig's sight looked good)? What do you guys recommend for <1000 new or used any brand. I would specifically like to hear from anyone that has the same needs/


edit: forgot to add will need to handle extreme conditions(weather wise) and be easy to clean and VERY safe.

Jonathan


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is pretty much a double post - since the same conversation is going on here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=4409

I'm locking it to make it easier for people to keep track of this topic, instead of looking in 2 places...


----------

